
Blogger broke a cardinal rule of journalism by revealing source to FBI - Jerry2
https://www.ctpost.com/opinion/article/Blogger-broke-a-cardinal-rule-of-journalism-by-13058228.php
======
WheelsAtLarge
Anyone that thinks they are protected by a blogger's silence should think
twice about it.

Bloggers are not journalists. The source that got shafted and all future
sources need to know that bloggers will not necessarily follow the same rules
as a journalist.

At a very primal level, bloggers don't have the financial and legal resources
that most professional journalists have. Leaving them open to financial and
personal ruin and still having to go to jail if they don't reveal their
source. Why would a blogger take the consequences of not revealing their
sources? In essence, bloggers will break very easily.

